# Valentine's Photo Contest: Enter Here!



## LizardGirl

Sorry I didn't have this up sooner, I've been really busy! (as most probably are... :roll: )

So, the first 10 contestants that enter by Feb. 15 will be entered in the contest. (voting starts the 15th) I am hoping this will be an easy theme and we will not need a ton of time to get entries.

You can change your photo, but please do so by editing your original post. Thank you!

Let's see some cute pictures!


----------



## Sara&Marshal

Ooooh YAY! I want to make one with Bella!! How do we submit the pictures??


----------



## LizardGirl

Just post or link them here!


----------



## Hedgie17

I cant wait to see all the cuteerifical (lol) pics of your guyses hegies!! I cant wait until i get mine (hopefully this summer) so that i can be in these coolio contest!  (sorry but for some reason I feel like using awsome made up words!  :roll: )


----------



## iamdbf

Hedgie17 said:


> I cant wait to see all the cuteerifical (lol) pics of your guyses hegies!! I cant wait until i get mine (hopefully this summer) so that i can be in these coolio contest!  (sorry but for some reason I feel like using awsome made up words!  :roll: )


ur getting a hedgie soon? sweet. do u kno what breeder?

Anyways, it is time to get pics of Jade fore this...


----------



## drpepperheather

I also can't wait til I get my hedgie so I can participate in the photo contests!! I'm already thinking of ideas for St. Patricks Day...but I will have just gotten him so I'm not sure if he'll be up for it. We'll see...


----------



## Hedgie17

iamdbf said:


> Hedgie17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see all the cuteerifical (lol) pics of your guyses hegies!! I cant wait until i get mine (hopefully this summer) so that i can be in these coolio contest!  (sorry but for some reason I feel like using awsome made up words!  :roll: )
> 
> 
> 
> ur getting a hedgie soon? sweet. do u kno what breeder?
> 
> Anyways, it is time to get pics of Jade fore this...
Click to expand...

Well this summer is my birthday, and my parents are almost convinced, plus im savin up some money to help pay for those little buggers :roll: Well I am either going to get my hedgie from a breeder named Anastasia that lives close by, or North Western Hedgies, who live kinda far :shock:


----------



## dorasdaddy

All for ME?!?!?!?![attachment=0:317buqej]100_0186.jpg[/attachment:317buqej]


----------



## Katty

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3383/326 ... 00c0_o.jpg

Sonny: "Will you be my valentine? I got you flowers!"


----------



## K9_girl1994

Happy Valentines Day!!!


----------



## Coco

Picabou want to be the Valentine to Kéona ??


----------



## Vortex

aww there all so cute so far! i really like yours alot Katty! :lol:


----------



## Hedgie17

AWWWW those are all soo cute! Its going to be difficult to decide!!


----------



## LizardGirl

They are so cute so far! Great pics everyone!

Looks like we need 6 more! Keep em coming!










Here's some pink pics of Inky... (Paint doesn't do anything justice, grr) I'm not entering but if you want to see more they're at
http://www.inkyhedgie3.webs.com


----------



## MyGuitarSticks

You have a website for Inky?... Lol :lol:.


----------



## smhufflepuff

Inky! You have poops on your feet! 

 Happy running little hog


----------



## LizardGirl

Haha, yes he does! He's a slob. :lol: 

And MGSticks, he does. Five total actually, though I haven't filled up them all yet. :roll: I have so many pics of him...


----------



## Callie255

Here is Bruce's entry!


----------



## MyGuitarSticks

5 WEBSITES?!?!?! I also saw Inky's house, makes me wish I was Inky... lucky hedgie...


----------



## LizardGirl

A few more spaces left! Let's see what other cute valentines are out there!


----------



## r_k_chic47

Pepper and his lover <3


----------



## jayberrylee

Candy!Candy!Candy! Ive never seen so much candy before!


----------



## iamdbf

Jade enjoying valentine's pinkness


----------



## hedgie love

Here's mine if I'm not too late.[attachment=0:wm4zgfaw]sgb_3790 copy.jpg[/attachment:wm4zgfaw]


----------



## sillybowtie

r_k_chic47 said:


> Pepper and his lover <3


I have been looking everywhere for that stuffed hedgehog! I saw it in a gift basket they were raffling off at work but did not win it. At Target they had the tag/price but there were none left! Maybe I will get a surprise with it on Saturday!


----------



## LizardGirl

If I counted correctly, we have room for one more! 

They are all GREAT everyone! I love them!


----------



## sillybowtie

This was a last minute idea on making this hat. Ace does not like hats but luckily this was the first picture taken!


----------



## sebian

Oh. My. God. 

That's sooooooo cute!


----------



## Nancy

It's going to be difficult choosing the cutest. They are all so cute.


----------



## dorasdaddy

sillybowtie said:


> r_k_chic47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper and his lover <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking everywhere for that stuffed hedgehog! I saw it in a gift basket they were raffling off at work but did not win it. At Target they had the tag/price but there were none left! Maybe I will get a surprise with it on Saturday!
Click to expand...

My mom picked up one for my girl friend at dollar general


----------



## ana

I know I'm too late for the contest... but, since I'm a photographer and all, I still just had to contribute, lol.  I must say, hedgies are difficult subjects too! I don't know HOW I managed to get these even, considering she totally didn't want to stand still and 98% of the photos I took were blurry. :lol: (I don't think she liked the light much either).


----------



## sillybowtie

I thought my heart hat was cute but those wings rock!!


----------



## LizardGirl

Ana, those are ADORABLE! Heeheehee, so cute...


----------



## Vortex

oh my gosh! those wings are adorable!! 
Everyones pic are adorable! i dont know how im going to be abil to chose one


----------



## ana

Awwww, thank you all! 

They were super easy to put together too! I found them in doll making section at Hobby Lobby. I just cut the wires off (and turned back the corners so there wouldn't be a sharp pokey piece) and then hot glued them together onto a piece of pipe cleaner.  (Oh, and the hedgie-sized roses were in the wedding department.  )

My "hedgie photo studio" was just a roll of solid white wrapping paper and a desk lamp, lol :lol:

There really are a lot of super cute photos in this thread! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Coco

it wi'll be realy hard to choose , all are great ,,,,i am amazed ,,,,,


----------



## azyrios

Coco said:


> it wi'll be realy hard to choose , all are great ,,,,i am amazing ,,,,,


lol, either you see yourself very highly, or you meant amazed =D


----------



## r_k_chic47

dorasdaddy said:


> sillybowtie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r_k_chic47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper and his lover <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking everywhere for that stuffed hedgehog! I saw it in a gift basket they were raffling off at work but did not win it. At Target they had the tag/price but there were none left! Maybe I will get a surprise with it on Saturday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom picked up one for my girl friend at dollar general
Click to expand...

Yep, that's where I got mine too - Dollar General. It was only $2.00 I think. I thought it was absolutely adorable and had to have it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Coco

azyrios said:


> Coco said:
> 
> 
> 
> it wi'll be realy hard to choose , all are great ,,,,i am amazing ,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> lol, either you see yourself very highly, or you meant amazed =D
Click to expand...

oupssssssssssssss my english is not so good like you can see ,,,,Thanks to tell me the good things ,,
i don't see mysefl so highly than this ,,lolllllll i am amazed thanks


----------



## sillybowtie

r_k_chic47 said:


> dorasdaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="r_k_chic47":6j75cm43]Pepper and his lover <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom picked up one for my girl friend at dollar general
Click to expand...

Yep, that's where I got mine too - Dollar General. It was only $2.00 I think. I thought it was absolutely adorable and had to have it! :mrgreen:[/quote:6j75cm43]

I just found one close to that at Kroger's. The heart is a lot smaller and can be removed so it does not scream out valentines day! They had them in 3 different colors. White quills and pink fur area, all red, and the usual brown/tan hedgie color! I got the white one and just love it! I think they had them for about $4 but Sunday they will be half off.


----------



## iamdbf

ana ur pics are amazing. If u were not too late, you would win by sooooo much.


----------



## ana

iamdbf said:


> ana ur pics are amazing. If u were not too late, you would win by sooooo much.


Awwww, thanks! 

I'm not really interested in winning or anything, I just thought it'd be a cute thing to do. 

Art/photography is what I do (w/ ad & web design as my actual profession).


----------

